# Runny poop? (ringneck dove)



## Dovegirl76 (Jun 30, 2012)

Hi, I recently bought a ringneck dove from a petstore.

We've had her about a week and the first day or two she had really runny poop as in a soaked area on the newspaper around the poop and hardly any actual brown. 

Then it got pretty hard, shaped, and what I consider "normal" and stayed that way for a day or two. Now it's round but makes a small puddle and is kind of white and more mushy (it's been this way for about 3 days). we've had visitors, and other means of stress lately, but it's been calm today, and it's still a little runny.

We have been feeding her safflower mostly because she ignores the rest of the seed so we'd pick it out for her and feed it to her. we'd drop it in her water cup for her which in turn made her drink more water.

Should we take her to the vet for a check-up? She preens, flaps her wings, coos, her vent's clean, and she is very tame. She seems normal...

Do females have watery poop like parakeets do just hormones? she's approx 4 months old.

I'd appreciate any advice....

Thanks, Dovegirl


----------



## Dovegirl76 (Jun 30, 2012)

Ps: We also aren't 100% she's a she but we think so.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

It is always a good idea to have new birds checked out by a vet. So, yes, I would advice you take her for an exam. 
The droppings sound to be alright from your description even though a bit on the watery side, that could be from drinking too much water, as you mentioned. Still, I would take her for a check up.
Her diet on the other hand doesn't sound great. They should be eating all kind of seeds not just one kind. You can remove the safflower seeds from her diet and eventually she will eat the other ones when hungry enough. 
Also I recommend a vitamin supplement with vitamin D and calcium for indoor birds, since they don't get enough natural sunlight.

Reti


----------



## Bella_F (Nov 29, 2008)

The safflower itself could cause runny droppings. But its interesting she's craving the oily/fatty seeds...it might be something she feels she needs because of illness or worms. Just a thought anyway. If she won't eat other seeds, another thing you could try is pellets.


----------

